# [Heisec] Gezielter Angriff auf Kunden von K&M-Elektronik



## Newsfeed (22 Juni 2011)

Kriminelle nutzen gestohlene Kundendaten und eine Lücke im Onlineshop derzeit für einen ausgefeilten Angriff auf K&M-Kunden. Wer sich einen versprochenen Gutschein auf der Webseite von K&M abholen wollte, fing sich Schadcode ein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

